# anyone have turbonet for a series 1?



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

obviously only series 1 units used turbo net. i see that on 9thtee.com it doesn't need any drivers to be installed. thats cool

then i read that you needed to hack your tivo to get ftp working...i read a little of steve jenkin's guide.
http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html

holy crap man! i have a feeling that if i attempted that, i would get to command #49 out of say..50 and something wouldn't work and i would be stuck
does it let you transfer video? if so, what format?
i know we aren't suppossed to talk about video extraction...but if we went by that rule, we wouldn't be talking about tivotogo at all

cachecard with turbonet looks awesome too...


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have 2 Series 1s each with Turbonet cards and used the Steve Jenkins instructions to hack both. 

I have compared the speed of the Turbonet card to a USB on an S2 and I think the Turbonet is faster. The Steve Jenkins instructions may look like a lot, but when you get down to it they are really easy. Once it's hacked theres some really good hacks in the other forum for transferring video that IMO are better than TivoToGo. 

If you have a Series 1, you should definitely hack it!


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

what format is the video off of your series 1?


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

xnevergiveinx said:


> what format is the video off of your series 1?


MPEG 2 like all TiVos.


----------



## MoneyMINTR (Oct 8, 2000)

If a turbonet card is added to a series 1, will that in effect give S1 owners access to some of the S2 only features? i.e., scheduling via yahoo, etc


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

No - That comes with the software version, not the network card. There are a lot of hacks out there that do get you a lot of things, you just need to look around. Being hacks, they may require a little work.
TivoWeb give you online scheduling and then some


----------

